# BB Treffen in Rathekau



## hornhechteutin (13. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin ,
hat jemand Bock mit dem BB mal einen Forellensee unsicher zu machen ? Ein paar Boardis haben das ja schon mal erfolgreich versucht in dem See von Uwe . Dachte da an einen Donnerstag und innerhalb der nächsten Wochen ( bis Ende Juni hab ich Zeit ) . Wäre gerade für Einsteiger in die BB Materie nicht was weil der Platz überschaubar ist und keine Wellen die Sache erschweren .


*Fest dabei am 18.6*
hornhechteutin
Schwarzwuselchen


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## SimonHH (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> hat jemand Bock mit dem BB mal einen Forellensee unsicher zu machen ? weil keine Wellen die Sache erschweren .





hm...ob die schwäbische frohnatur auch erscheint? |kopfkrat


ist ja eher das gemütliche rentnerangeln aufm ententeich...genau richtich für thomas


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*

Also wenn das Zeitlich passt, wäre ich mit "JAK" dabei 

Mirco


----------



## larsgerkens (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*

moin!

ich war letztes mal auch dabei... war ne seehr lustige sache, leider ließen die fänge zu wünschen übrig (glaub es wurde nix gefangen) ... 
falls es bei mir zeitlich passt, wäre ich auch dabei... fände die erste Juni woche nicht schlecht?

gruß
lars


----------



## macmarco (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*

Schööööööööööööne Sache....
Melde mich dann mal mit dem "Jak" an  Das ging mir letztens auch schon durch den Kopp nach dem Motto "Da war mal was"....

@Lars: Klar wurde was gefangen.... Wir Landgänger haben nen paar Saiblinge überzeugen können und Refos natürlich


----------



## Blindfischer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*



macmarco schrieb:


> Schööööööööööööne Sache....
> Melde mich dann mal mit dem "Jak" an  Das ging mir letztens auch schon durch den Kopp nach dem Motto "Da war mal was"....
> 
> @Lars: Klar wurde was gefangen.... Wir Landgänger haben nen paar Saiblinge überzeugen können und Refos natürlich


 

Ick komm ooch mitm Yak.... dann wirds wenigstens richtich voll:m

Aber Donnerstachs? ich muss doch Aabeiden, mal sehn ob das passt, mir würde ein Freitach besser gefallen.

Gruß


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*

Die Show kann ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen. 

Werde dann wohl wie letztes Jahr wieder vom Ufer aus fischen. :q


----------



## Blindfischer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*

Weiss Uwe denn schon von seinem Glück?

Ich finde wir machen dass wenn er wieder Störe besetzt hat, die dann vom Yak.....:m

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*

Moin Moin ,
jupp Dirk . War gestern bei ihm und hab mal nach gefragt ob sowas möglich wäre zumal ich noch 2 Leute hab die sich mal ins BB setzen wollen aber sich auf der Ostsee nicht trauen :q


@Blinder Fischer
freu Dich auf den Bericht vom BB Event in der Angelwoche . Bist da ganz groß dinn :vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*

@Wusel: Hihi.... könnte dir da noch locker flockig nen BB besorgen 
@Dirk: Klaaaar, schöne Störe vom Jak aus hätte tatsächlich was, nur wie lange wolltest du denn im Jak sitzen??

Sind Echos erlaubt?????


----------



## Blindfischer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Lars: Klar wurde was gefangen.... Wir Landgänger haben nen paar Saiblinge überzeugen können und Refos natürlich



Da war doch was.......
(insider)


----------



## macmarco (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Da war doch was.......
> (insider)


Ja ja, was ist das weiße eigentlich????|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Da war doch was.......
> (insider)


 Waren das nicht die ausgeblichenden Refos ???..|kopfkrat


----------



## Wildshark (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*

Moin
Da mache ich doch glatt wieder Sicherungsboot!!!!:m
Dann muß er aber noch schnell ne Slippe bauen!
Ansonsten komme ich einfach mit meinem kleineren Boot!!




Aber das haut bestimmt nicht mit meinen freien Tagen hin!#q
Zum klönen komme ich aber bestimmt wenn es passt!

#h


----------



## Klapps kallikay (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*

Wäre auch gerne dabei,wenn es denn erlaubt ist?

Und was war denn jetzt mit dem Echolot,darf man oder nicht?

Und darf man auf dem See denn auch mit dem Spinner ran?

Gruß Kay


----------



## macmarco (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*



Klapps kallikay schrieb:


> Wäre auch gerne dabei,wenn es denn erlaubt ist?
> 
> Und was war denn jetzt mit dem Echolot,darf man oder nicht?
> 
> ...



Hallo Kay...

Klaaaar kannst du mitmachen  Spinner und Fliege ist auch erlaubt... Kannst dich also voll austoben :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen im Forellesee 23626 Rathekau*

Moin Moin ,
supie das so viele Bock drauf haben . Bin Mittwoch zum Forellen ärghern bei Uwe und mach mal einen Termin klar |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## loki73 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

na ihr lasst es euch mal wieder gut gehen.

ich hab auch mal so leise bei meiner regierung angefragt, aber alles außer ein lauthals-liebloses " muss das schon wieder sein " kam da nicht.#d

wenigstens kann ich die bilder hier bestaunen.


----------



## larsgerkens (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

besser als n "nein" oder  ??

deine antwort muss lauten:  JA es muss sein


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Moin Moin ,
sooo ich war ja am Mittwoch bei Uwe ( ne klasse 1,5 kg und 47 cm große Forelle durfte mit nach Hause :vik: ) und hab einen Termin abgemacht . Wir dachten an Donnerstag den 18.6.09 weil da es für uns am ruhigsten ist  . Treffen ab 17 Uhr zum klönen und von 18 Uhr bis ca.22 Uhr weil dann dunkel wollen wir mal unser Glück versuchen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Wir dachten an Donnerstag den 18.6.09 weil da es für uns am ruhigsten ist  . Treffen ab 17 Uhr zum klönen und von 18 Uhr bis


 Passt !!! Bin dabei aber vom Ufer aus..:q


----------



## larsgerkens (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

da muss ich leider passen  ... in der woche leider zum studium verpflichtet


----------



## Blindfischer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Sieht bei mir auch ganz gut aus, ich komme wohl mit Yak und Sohn.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Wildshark (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Moin Moin

Ich glaub mich knutscht ne Forelle!!!

Ich habe frei!!!!!! Bin Dabei!:m
Aber nur vom Land,weil ich ja nicht mit meinem Boot auf dem See darf!
Aber Schwarzwusel ist ja auch zufuß!!!!

Bis denne|wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Ich habe frei!!!!!! Bin Dabei!:m


 Schönes Ding Sharky !!! #6


----------



## Blindfischer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

So, ich bin leider raus (inklusive Sohnemann)

Ich muß am 14. wieder nach Taiwanesien und bin erst am 21. zurück.#q

Macht man ordentlich Bilders und fangt n paar schöne Fische.

Gruß


----------



## Wildshark (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Moin

Das ding steigt doch am Donnerstag oder?

Kann mir jemand einen Schnurkorb für den abend leihen?
Will ja mit Schwarzwusel den Teich von land aus unsicher machen!!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Moin Moin ,
klar steigt die Sache und mein BB ist schon aufgerötelt :q:q . Hatte nur nicht so viel Zeit die letzten Tage beruflich und private Dinge gingen vor :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Und ich muss mich leider abmelden    
Werde gaaaanz vielleicht mal ganz kurz nach der Arbeit langschauen....


----------



## AndreasG (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> klar steigt die Sache und mein BB ist schon aufgerötelt :q:q .
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Na dann sollte der Rest der Truppe mal Abstand halten, nicht das noch einer Röteln bekommt. #h

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Wildshark (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Und keiner kann dem netten "SHARKY" einen Schnurkorb leihen???:c

Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## macmarco (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Und keiner kann dem netten "SHARKY" einen Schnurkorb leihen???:c
> 
> Gruß
> Torsten



|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:
hmm... hast du Peter mal gefragt???


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Moin Moin,
so Leute alles fertig gepackt und wird dann morgen Mittag ins Auto befördert :q . Bin dann wenn alles klappt gegen 17 - 17,15 da und freu mich schon tierisch :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Wildshark (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Ich auch !!!

Bis morgen!!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Und ich erstmal....
Bis moinsens !! 

Wer kömmt überhaupt alles ??? #c


----------



## macmarco (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Uuuuuuund?? Will wat hören


----------



## scripophix (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Ist noch zu früh, die verpacken den Fisch noch...


----------



## macmarco (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*



scripophix schrieb:


> Ist noch zu früh, die verpacken den Fisch noch...


Gab wohl keine Fische zum mitnehmen  Waren nur 2 aus dem AB dort und 3 BB-Fahren die nicht aus´m AB waren


----------



## gallus (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Pfui Deivel!!

Schon wieder ein Treffen geplatzt..|kopfkrat

Ich hoffe nur für uns alle,
dasz das Anmelden und dann doch nicht Kommen,
hier in userem Board ganz normal wird...;+


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*



gallus schrieb:


> Pfui Deivel!!
> 
> Schon wieder ein Treffen geplatzt..|kopfkrat



Schau mal Seite 1... hatten sich doch nur 2 fest angemeldet :m


----------



## Wildshark (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Und die Beiden waren auch da!
Der Schwarzwusel und meine Wenigkeit!
Forellen = 000000
Jeder einen Stör im Drill verloren!

Aber schön war es !!!!!!!!!

Hoffe auf die nächste Veranstaltung und dann aber mit mehr Beteiligung!!!

Torsten


----------



## gallus (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Schau mal Seite 1... hatten sich doch nur 2 fest angemeldet :m[/QUOTE]

Achso,
dann ist ja eigentlich alles i.O. abgelaufen..|uhoh:

Schade nur um die ganze Müh von unserem Micha!
Garantiert hat er wieder viel Freizeit als Orga investiert..


----------



## Wildshark (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*

Der war leider auch nicht da!
Musste Arbeiten!!
Naja man muß ja auch Kohle für sein Hobby ranschaffen!
Sonst würden wir wohl mit Weidenästen auf Mefos angeln!!

OHNE ROLLE VERSTEHT SICH!!!!!!|bla:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB Treffen in Rathekau*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Jeder einen Stör im Drill verloren!


 Plus diverse Abrisse nicht zu vergessen...|supergri (scheizz dünnes Vorfach )

Achja und Sharky seine Bisse... alle 10-15 sec. (kein Scherz)


----------

